# Anxiety with the beeping TV box...



## doggylove86 (Aug 26, 2010)

A few months ago, we got a new cable box and internet including a modem and the thing that makes Wifi (sorry can't remember what it's called haha) and they all sit on the same shelf. 
One of them, not sure which, randomly beeps every once in a while. It's not super loud or frequent, but whenever it happens, my dog FREAKS out and starts panting and getting super anxious. 
And sometimes it happens a few times in a row and it seems as though each subsequent beep just makes it worse and worse.

Any ideas of how to desensitize her to this? 
I was thinking of giving her a treat every time it beeps so that she associates the sound with a good thing?


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I would have them come fix the beeps  There is no need for any device to be doing that.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear that the noise upsets your doggy. I agree that I cant imagine why any part of the cable box or the router "that thing" should be beeping.


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

Jess, my border collie, has a similar problem with certain ringtones on the BF's BB. Total freak out, panting, shaking like a leaf, like the monsters are after her. Needless to say, the BB ringtones have been changed.

I'd call the tech support for the cable provider and ask them what is going on. It could be that the "box" is receiving programming/software updates when it beeps. If so, there should be a way to program the box to do it quietly, or at a time of day when you are away, and it won't bother anyone. Otherwise, tell them to turn it off.


----------

